# Esperanto-English: make car/make of car



## Luchjo

Karaj samideanoj!

En la angla, ĉu la demando _“What *make car *would you like?”_ bonas? Aŭ ĉu oni nepre demandu _“What *make of car* would you like?”_ Dankon!


----------



## suma

Luchjo said:


> Karaj samideanoj!
> 
> En la angla, ĉu la demando _“What *make car *would you like?”_ bonas? Aŭ ĉu oni nepre demandu _“What *make of car* would you like?”_
> Dankon!


----------



## entangledbank

Ne estas necesa uzi 'of' kun _tre ĝeneralaj_ vortoj kiel 'size', 'shape', 'colour':

What size hat do you wear?
What colour hair does she have?

Sed:

What make of car is it? ( what make car)
What species of bird is it? ( what species bird)


----------



## spindlemoss

entangledbank said:


> What make of car is it? ( what make car)



Ankaŭ mi ne dirus _What species bird is it?_, sed _What make car is it?_ bonas neformale.


----------



## Explosión_Implosión

Pri tiu sama frazo: cxu eblus uzi «_brand_» anstataux «_make_»?, aux cxu tiu estus pli nespontana aux nekutima frazo?

_What make car is it?_
_(?) What brand car is it?_


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello,
Although I don't speak Esperanto, I would like to say that in the automobile industry the word "make" is used to mean (what other industries call) "brand"


----------



## Luchjo

Dankon al ĉiuj pro viaj valoraj komentoj kaj klarigoj!


----------



## Explosión_Implosión

Thank you, L'irlandais! 
I didn't know about that difference till your answer.

Dankon, L'irlandais! 
Mi ne sciis pri tiu diferenco gxis via respondo.


----------

